# Me falla el tiempo de insolación?



## nucleo (Ene 19, 2009)

Hola!
Ya sé que es un tema hablado y rehablado... pero os comento aver si me hechais un cabo. Siempre hice mis PCBs con placa fotosensible utilizando una lamparita flexo que tengo en la mesa de mi habitacion que lleva una lampara halógena. Siempre hice el proceso igual y siempre a la perfección; pero harto de tanta chapuza decidí hacer una insoladora. La hice cuatro tubos fluorescentes de 8W cada uno y un cristal transparente. Pero hoy cuando fuí a insolar una placa no me salió nada bien; las pistas salian mal definidas, unas más marcadas que otras. La primera prueba la hice con 10min, la segunda con 25min, otra con 40min, otra poniendo un papel en el medio para hacer el cristal opaco dejandolo unos 6min, que es lo q pone las instrucciones de la placa etc etc... y ya no se que más probar! Le dé el tiempo que le dé siempre me queda mal.Ah! uso tres transparencias con hoja de acetato una encima de otra para que quede bien oscura la pista.
Alguien tuvo el mismo problema con su nueva insoladora?
Necesito ayuda!
Gracias y un saludo!

Buenos calambres.


----------



## ELIUSM (Ene 20, 2009)

Aaaaah sipo. Todo mal.

Primero que nada, en tu insoladora los tubos deben estar como 10 cm separados uno del otro.

El tiempo de insolació A LO MAS es de 4 minutos. Óptimamente 3 y 1/2 (para tubos de 8W con dicha separación.

No debes usar tres transparencias. Por un asunto de refracción entre una y otra, la luz se dispersa en los bordes de cada línea negra, haciendo que la luz UV que llegue a la placa esté completamente borrosa. (la imágen queda borrosa).
Lo que debes hacer, es utilizar una sola transparencia, imprimir el diseño con impresora láser a full calidad, que quede lo más negro posible (ponle el máximo de tóner). Y el lado impreso de la transparencia deber ponerlo cara a cara con la placa fotosensible, y no al revéz.

Ésas son todas mis observaciones a tu problema. Ojalá te sirvan. Probando y probando, llegarás a los tiempos óptimos de irradiación y todo lo demás.

Saludos!

PD: Haz intentado hacer placas "al sol"?


----------



## nucleo (Ene 20, 2009)

Mmmm OK
La separación de mis tubos están a unos 4cm, y entre tubos y cristal a unos 7,5cm. Los tubos que uso no son de luz UV, son fluorescentes normales de 8W, con lo que el tiempo supongo que será mayo, no?. Voy a probar ahora mismo a hacerlo con una sola transparencia aver como sale... Puede ser que sea ese el problema ya que siempre me salen difuminadas e incluso los agujeritos de los componentes no se ven. Lo que me también me pasa es que las pistas no salen negras como deberían de salir al meterlas en la sosa, se quedan de un color doradito o gris... Seguiré probando y aver si entre todos damos con el problema.
Gracias.
Un saludo.

No, nunca las hice al sol.


----------



## ELIUSM (Ene 20, 2009)

Hmmm... son tubos fluorescentes normales? hmmmm, ya, nunca lo hice así... lo más que te puedo decir con eso es que tengas paciencia y practiques hasta que te resulte. Si fueran tubos UV, estaría bien lo que te dije.
Las distancias entre tubos y entre vidrio y tubos creo que está bien....

Lamentablemente los tubos UV son bastante caros. Yo me hice una insoladora gastando hasta mi ultimo centavo para comprar un tubo UV, pero como era uno solo y yo quería hacer placas grandes, se me ocurrió hacer que se mueva a velocidad constante a lo largo de toda la superficie. Lo que hice entonces, es tomar un scánner viejo, sacarle sus interiores, y montar el tubo sobre el ex-carro del scáner, moviendo su motor original con un microcontrolador. Eso hacía que el tubo corriera de lado a lado, irradiando toda la superficie en forma constante.

Una vez tuve que hacer una placa tan grande que no cabía. Tomé un vidrio grande y lo hice al sol. 3 minutos de tiempo. Casi salió mal, pero resultó.

Lo que te dije de las transparencias, es importante. Ahora, ya que son tubos normales, no sé bien cómo se comportan, pero deberían servir. Pero ahora solo puedes probar y probar hasta que salga.

Lamentablemente no te puedo decir más....
Suerte!


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 20, 2009)

Tu problema no parece ser el tiempo de exposicion, parece que son los 4 tubos que en conjunto interfieren entre si creando zonas obscuras y brillantes y provocan las sombras que vez

http://serinet.net/joomla/index.php...z_focal_y_luz_difusa_para_grabar_matrices.htm
http://www.tobasign.com/foros/viewtopic.php?t=845

La mejor opcion es usar una sola fuente de luz.... pero eso requiere tiempos de exposicion mayores... Si no se puede entonces tienes que rediseñar tu mesa para que cumpla con las medidas que describen en esos articulos... asi minimizas el problema de interferencia, pero toma en cuenta que los tubos aunque se ven iguales son muy diferentes entre si... y tambien se desgastaran en forma dispareja asi que vas a tener que hacer pruebas constantes 

Una manera de verificarla es exponiener una placa usando una "trama de puntos al 50%", al revelar la placa todos los puntos deben ser parejos y del mismo tamaño


----------



## nucleo (Ene 20, 2009)

Muchas Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.
Parece que ya he dado con la solución y era muy simple! Hoy he hecho nuevas pruebas con pedacitos de placas para comprobar los tiempos de insolación y con 10 o 15min es suficiente. l problema es que ayer estuve utilizando el revelador a muy baja temperatura y con una proporción de sosa escasa. Hoy he hechado mas sosa y con el agua templada y las lineas quedaron perfectamente definidas. Despues al acido, y placa lista! Me gustaria conseguir unos tubos de luz UV, pero bueno, mientras me funcione asi no me gastaré más dinero.
Muchiiisimas gracias, dentro de poco cuando le pille el truco perfecto a la insoladora subiré unas fotos a modo de humilde "tutorial" de cómo insolar con tubos fluorescentes.
Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## obatsug (Dic 31, 2011)

hola colegas alguien sabe que pasa si dejo insolar una baquela fotosensible tiempo extra por error..... y como identifico cual es una baquela fotosensible o como la puedo hacer fotosensible o son simplemente las baquelas que venden en  cualquier tienda de electrónica.

esque quiero hacer una insoladora dehecho ya casi la termino solo me falta comprar los led y soldarlos jejejeej pero ya tengo caja y todo.
gracias deantemano jejeje
feliz 2012


----------

